# Csv appeal



## khoulibaly27 (Feb 3, 2019)

Hi guys, is there anyone who appealed a CSV decision last year and got their decision within 2 months or any reasonable time ?


----------



## jejemeneka (Aug 22, 2018)

khoulibaly27 said:


> Hi guys, is there anyone who appealed a CSV decision last year and got their decision within 2 months or any reasonable time ?


In my case I appealed last year in January 2018 and only received an outcome in July 2018 after a follow-up with [email protected]
I sent an email to Ronney on 04 of July 2018 after wasting 6 months of no follow-up, He forwarded the e-mail the same day to Derick Buasi ([email protected]). 3 hours later i receive an e-mail from Derick to say that the CSV application is finalized and collect the outcome after 5 days, and yes after 5 days the outcome was ready at VFS; it was approved.


----------



## khoulibaly27 (Feb 3, 2019)

Thank you , let me try Derricks email, been calling one number and the other .Thank you.


----------

